# 2004 GTO Sport Grilles



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can pick up a pair of the OEM Sport Package grilles? I would like a pair in silver with black inserts, of course GTO logo. I bid on a pair, they were like new. The winner got them at $410.01, my last click was $410. Just getting to old for this. I really appreciate any input. Hope all had a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year. Take care, Chuck


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

chucksgto said:


> Does anyone know where I can pick up a pair of the OEM Sport Package grilles? I would like a pair in silver with black inserts, of course GTO logo. I bid on a pair, they were like new. The winner got them at $410.01, my last click was $410. Just getting to old for this. I really appreciate any input. Hope all had a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year. Take care, Chuck


Merry Christmas and happy new years brother. It is going to be hard to get the OEM SAP grills, but I don't see anything wrong with reproduction ones. They are cheaper also.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you know of a couple of websites. Woodview is one I know of, but with kidney painted, mesh and logo, just about $600. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can purchase after market ones that are nearly identical to the SAP's GTO Grilles.com: Reproduction SAP Grilles for Pontiac GTO - honeycomb

TrueBlue Motorsport offered plastic ones that were virtually indistinguishable from Pontiac's once they were finished but their website says SAP grilles have been indefinitely suspended.


----------



## THEGREAT1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Call me an old dog, but the reproductions ones just don't do justice to the originals. Since I am a composites engineer, I am big on the cabon fiber, but I just find it inappropriate for this application. I think the silver from the factory was really swell. JMO, but the price is definatelyh good for the budget minded. Nice find, Judge.


----------

